
Ask HN: How to use the Internet if you have only 64 kbps of disposition? - modinfo
So far I&#x27;m only using Pi-Hole and Squid cache, so maybe you&#x27;re getting better improvements how to speed up such a slow Internet?<p>PS. HN works amazingly fast at 64 kbps!
======
user_agent
WAN acceleration comes to mind. I know this tech from the enterprise world of
the past, but maybe there's something FOSS out there!

Besides that I'd go with some good stuff long forgotten: pure text email,
terminal based web browsers, pre-downloading web resources you use often
during the night (some browsers were able to do that in the '90s), IRC, etc.

When I started to use the Interned we've had ONE dial-up 64Kbps modem shared
over 10 PCs :D It wasn't amazing, but everyone was able to get something
valuable out of it. Now I'm sitting alone on a 1Gbps cheap fiber looking on my
CHEAP router capable of 10Gbps... I've almost forgot how it is to be limited
by bandwidth. But I also remember that limitations of that kind were
responsible for people becoming very creative with how they use infra.

------
fsflover
Perhaps you should install NoScript extension for Firefox.

